# **Which Breed of Horse is Right for Me?**



## Ria (Dec 23, 2007)

Well, I may be looking into getting a new new horse within the next year or so. I want a horse that anybody above 13 years old can ride. I'd prefer a smaller horse if not even a pony, but nothing built heavily, they must have a lighter build and less substance than a Welsh Mountain Pony for example [working type] I want a horse/pony that I can go trail riding with, endurance ride with, and train little tricks with. I need a horse/pony that is not very stubborn and mellow tempered.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

GRP gets my vote, just cause I think they are so darn cute:3 Beautiful ponies. Might look at morgans, morabs, quarabs, quarter horse...could see any of them filling that role.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm not sure what part of the world you are in but I am very partial to my Rocky Mountain horse. They are smaller in build than a lot of other breeds and are very people friendly. They average 14-16h and are great trail horses. 
If they aren't available you may want to look at a pony mix. I had a quarterhorse dartmoor pony mix that was a wonderful trail horse. Very sure footed and friendly. 
Will this be your first horse?


----------



## Ria (Dec 23, 2007)

No, I've owned 3 Quarter Horses, 1 POA, and 1 Welsh Pony cross. 


Are there any breeds that really stand out in endurance riding also?


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

For endurance...I personally don't like them but there are Arabians. I'm not sure if you can mix calm/mellow/sweet with endurance. But idk lol


----------



## GallopAway (May 28, 2007)

Ria said:


> No, I've owned 3 Quarter Horses, 1 POA, and 1 Welsh Pony cross.
> 
> 
> Are there any breeds that really stand out in endurance riding also?


Arabs or Arab cross are usually good for endurance.


----------



## Ria (Dec 23, 2007)

Okay, have any others done notably well against Arabians?


----------



## GallopAway (May 28, 2007)

Ria said:


> Okay, have any others done notably well against Arabians?


I think it would really just come down to the specific horse. Any horse could be trained and conditioned to do it. I think alot of it just comes down to weather or not the horse has the atititude and what not to do it.


----------



## Ria (Dec 23, 2007)

Okay thanks everyone. After doing some research on Endurance, it seems as if Morgans and Arabians dominate.


----------



## GallopAway (May 28, 2007)

Ria said:


> Okay thanks everyone. After doing some research on Endurance, it seems as if Morgans and Arabians dominate.


http://www.foothill.net/tevis/WINHORSE.HTM

Haha, they do seem to. :wink:


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

You should get a paint or a quarter horse! :wink:


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

In general, I don't think that paints and QHs are in the same league as Arabians when it comes to endurance. Although, there are some stand out individuals of the breed that might do well in the sport.


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

Agreed, AKPaint. QHs are great at going that quarter-mile really fast! But for endurance, they may not cut it in high-end competition. My Paint/TB trained for endurance with is previous owner. He did well, so it _can_ be done, but they never planned to do national competition or anything!

Ria, when I first read your post, POA came to mind. My friend had one and he was very personable and like to learn tricks. He could also canter for days and days!!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

well you could think about gettin a qh or a Well trained Arab


----------



## Ria (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks for the replies everyone. =D

So now let's move to this subject : How much would a top quality Arabian cost. :shock:


----------



## GallopAway (May 28, 2007)

Ria said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone. =D
> 
> So now let's move to this subject : How much would a top quality Arabian cost. :shock:


Depends on what you'd call "top quality."

Breeding, age, training, etc can make the price vary.

What specifically are you looking for? Something a bit older that's "been there done that" or something younger that you can train a bit? Good bloodlines? Do you plan on doing just endurance?


----------



## Ria (Dec 23, 2007)

Probably an experienced horse but yet still in his prime.


----------



## GallopAway (May 28, 2007)

Ria said:


> Probably an experienced horse but yet still in his prime.


That could really vary too. lol.

As long as the horse is well cared for, conitioned and healthy, it can still be a great endurance horse. Most Arabs already have a nautrual "spirt".
There have been Arabs that have won the Tevis cup when they were in their teens.


----------



## hunterequlover781 (Dec 27, 2007)

Arabs are best for endurance, but they tend to be rather spirited. I would say you may be able to get a fairly nice arab for between $3500-$5000


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

*First horse*

I would look into the Bashkir Curlies. They are easy to train, come in a variety of sizes and body types, have AMAZING feet and legs, and are great for endurance and trail riding. They are extremly smart and you usually have to stay one step ahead of them in their mind process, but they keep you on your feet! lol Their personalities are soooo mellow, they have puppy dog personalities. Look into them! PM me if you want more information...


----------



## mkl039 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Advice,*

I'd say a quarter horse, they are known to be calm and well tempered, just make sure that its broke well enough. I would say Arabian, but they have some spunk and can be a bit hyper. 

Are you a beginner rider? Or very expirienced?

Have you ever owned a horse? 

You can message me, I'd love to know more. Let me know.

mkl-


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I'd say a quarter.
But I have seen little girls riding Arabs and managing them perfectly well.

All depends on the individual horse.


----------



## midnightsgirl2 (Oct 6, 2008)

I would get a Morgan. They are great at endurance, have awesome temperments and are usually pretty easy to train.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

I'd say it'd be best to make friends with a really great trainer. I'd prefer a trainer who is really good but doesn't run a big operation. I'd take lessons on his horses and then ask him to help you. 

I think it's probably more important to pick the right horse for you than to worry about a particular breed of horse.

Our boy is very young (3 1/2) but he's a great horse for my ten year old. Now, that wouldn't be the case for very many horses that young but this particular horse is a good choice for her. Our trainer went around and found the best, least expensive horse. The fact that he's a horse guy helped. He went around and looked at local horses for sale. He was able to get a very good deal on this wonderful boy.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

morgan or a quarter horse or a saddlebred


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I bet a Connemara pony would do well in endurance. They have quite a bit of Arab blood.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Going back to Arabians and endurance, in 2002-ish there was a 28 year old Arab/QH cross that was a close runner up in one of those big endurance races and it came in with really good condition and stuff, so it can be done with an older horse. 

Just thought I'd get that out there.

I personally ride an Arabian and she has spunky moments, like any horse, but she is also one of the smartest horses I've ever ridden. She doesn't spook at all if she can see the scary thing well, and she picks up on all the exercises I do with her lightning fast. If you want a really smart horse I'd say look into an Arabian, but they aren't for everyone.


----------



## newhorsemom (Jun 20, 2008)

I bought an Arabian mare who is not registered but obviously Arab with good breeding (she has a mysterious background, but that is another post altogether) and we paid $500. Lily is a very, very smart horse and she has had some great training before we bought her. She is 8 years old with lots of energy and my daughter who is 7 (limited experience) rides her with no problems at all. Walk, trot, and canter. As a matter of fact the mare responds best with my daughter. I only allow her to ride in a small arena so it is in a controlled area, but this horse takes very good care of her. 

The thing I'm starting to realize about our horse, and I'm guessing this is an Arabian trait, is that they bond strongly to their owners (in our case it's my daughter first and me second) and they can really feel a persons energy. By that I mean if you are tense the horse will pick up on that and respond. If you are relaxed they will pick up on that also. Our horse is so in tune to the people around her it's amazing. She will do anything my daughter asks her to. When my daughter is leading her she hangs her head low, walks when dd is walking, trots when dd "trots", stops when dd stops. The horse tries very hard to understand what is being asked of her. My mother-in-law on the other hand is a very experienced horse person (extensive Arabian background) but she has a ton of nervous, tense energy and Lily gets tense the minute my MIL touches her. The second she steps away the horse calms right down. It really blows me away.

If you are interested in buying an Arabian be patient and you will find the right one. Chances are you will never own another breed!


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Ria said:


> Okay, have any others done notably well against Arabians?


Me and boss once bought a Gray Arab gelding for $150 at an auction. He was bug-eyed and looked like he was about to burst at any given moment, but a little girl rode him in bareback with a halter and was perfect other wise. Ever since then he's been used as a trail horse at our barn, and he is probably the most trustworthy. If we ever have a scared or nervous kid, they always ride Shadow and come back happy that they decided to go instead of staying behind. He's short, 14hh, but is hardy. And that bugged eyed look never went away, but he seems to only do it when he's scared or nervous. So I guess that's just Shadow. 

But if you still don't want to get an Arab go for a Quarter Pony, they're the best!


----------



## farley (May 23, 2010)

passos make amazing


> endurance horses they are small and harty they have almost mustang strong feed. my grandfather owns a beautiful champion endurance horse she 100% passo and she can go for days her fifth gate is beautiful and smooth so your butt doesnt get tired an sore. she is pretty, smart and easy tempered when kept busy but needs constant reminder of who's boss, but remember it depends on breed every horse is different when it comes to attidude and personality


----------



## farley (May 23, 2010)

sorry no quote in there, my kitty decided to come say hi and stepped on my key board =)


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

I would look at appaloosas, QH, paints, or any of the above crossed with arabs. I am not as familiar with other breeds as I am with apps, but I know that most of the ones I've had can go all day. 

We had a stud horse that worked 8-12 hours a day on the farm and had no soundness issues. (I'm sure this is true of many other breeds, too.) One of my favorite things about him was that I could pull him and a couple of the mares out of the pasture, throw on some saddles, and go for a relaxing trail ride. Some of that was training, but most of it was disposition. 

There are horses in every breed that are harder to handle than others. I wish you luck in finding the right horse for you!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

some thoroughbreds can also make good endurance horses the lady i used to lease from had a younger throughbred mare who excelled in endurance. But i agree with everyone arabians and arabian crosses are excellent endurance horses as well as great kids horses if they are trained properly i knew 2 arbian geldings who took many kids to their first gymkhanas over their first jumps and to their first canter/trot they are awsome versatile horses


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

I didn't read through so I don't know if it has been said but Ahkal Tekes are supposed to be very good endurance horses.


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

My POA still rivals the younglings on long, taxing rides and she's 32. I have yet to see a horse makea distance in as short of a time as she can. Most POAs I've met live long lives with long riding careers. I used to ride endurance on my Polish Arab and she did really well too. Though neither of those ladies would be what you called of a refined build. Both were quite stocky for little gals (13.2 and 14hh). 

I'd say your best bet is to get out there and see whats in your price range that fits what you want as a riding horse.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Guys, this thread was started in *2007.* 

If the OP is still here, I'm sure they've already found their horse of choice. :wink:

It helps if the person thinking about bumping up the thread actually looks at the original date of the first post!


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Guys, this thread was started in *2007.*
> 
> If the OP is still here, I'm sure they've already found their horse of choice. :wink:
> 
> It helps if the person thinking about bumping up the thread actually looks at the original date of the first post!


I really need to learn to look at the dates. :rofl:


----------

